# Pros



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Noticed this the other day which me laugh!:whistling2:
Paper V fiba:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Where you getting your product from vanman, just wondering since your from Scotland , I notice there's another language on it, and I don't think it's french, if it were french, there would be way more words. for example

English,,,,,, "Boat show"

French,,,,,,," Les grand expidition expo ou la show les boats"

Makes you wonder why the french would want another mistress/women when they can speak so many more words:blink:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks like Spanish to me


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Looks like Spanish to me


So.......... uhmmm............??????????..........:blink:

Do they put Spanish on your mud products down there in the states:whistling2:

Just wondering


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Are you kidding?!? They put Spanish on EVERYTHING! Sometimes, if you call someplace and get a phone menu, you even have to "press (1) to continue in English", or it defaults to Spanish! :furious:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Where you getting your product from vanman, just wondering since your from Scotland , I notice there's another language on it, and I don't think it's french, if it were french, there would be way more words. for example
> 
> English,,,,,, "Boat show"
> 
> ...


 I do believe it is spanish!!!!!
Sheetrock have a place down in england thats where all my stuff comes from!!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

It's Spanish 95% of drywall is done by Spanish around here .other trades come on jobs and can't believe were the tapers .I get a lot of work just because were American


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> It's Spanish 95% of drywall is done by Spanish around here .other trades come on jobs and can't believe were the tapers .I get a lot of work just because were American


Same here..:yes:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Same here


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Not here, I get work b/c I'm not french Canadian:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Strongest Joint*

The strongest joint is when you double up with Export papers instead of ZigZag.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm an amateur


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> The strongest joint is when you double up with Export papers instead of ZigZag.


That's true, the stems poke through the zigzags too easily ............. well:blink: at least thats what I hear:whistling2:


----------

